# Sick to my stomache!!!



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Went out this morning to my favorite LOK-ON and the wind was perfect. At 7:00 I heard something in the thicket to my left and there he stood, the big six point that we have alot of pictures of. He come in at 15 yds perfectly broadside. I slowly drew and let her fly. I watched my arrow disappear high right under the spine and immedietly new that the shot was way to high and probably in "No Mans Land". He took of out of there with tail down and running as fast as he could, he ran along ways as here could hear him crashing through the woods. I was sick so i climbed down and looked at my arrow. Yep, you guessed it alot of fat and a little bit of blood on one of my feathers. I climbed back in my stand dicusted with myself. As soon as I sat back down a young 8 point came in and i just watched him, about 30 minutes later a little 6 point came in that I passe up on last weekend. 

Igave it about 2 hours and got down knowing i wouldnt find much. I looked for any sign and walked big circles and checked some known bedding areas and couldnt find anything. I just forgot to aim low, I am really surprised I didnt spine him. my left to right was absolutley perfect just not low enough. I really wish I would have aimed lower as it would have been a picture perfect shot. I hope he makes it because he is a really unique deer with alot of mass. Here is a picture of him from the summer. He had grown some more and put on a little more mass, not to mention he was swole up twice the size he is in the pics and looked like a bull dog.  I know he is not a huge buck but very unique and we have watched him grow!

Remeber Aim Low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BGBH (Nov 18, 2009)

Chase buddy, I know I can't say anything to make ya feel anybetter but it happens to everyone sooner or later...we are only human & not perfect..from the way you described the hit I have no doubt at all that he will make it....they are "TUFF" critters & can take alot....keep your head up & get back out there & get it done...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry Chase. 

I seem to be having the same problem. I think I woke up in a cold sweat screaming "AIM LOW" last night. 

He'll probably pull through and you'll get him soon.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

Backstraps only.  He will make it.  BTW I think you were above the spine.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Backstraps only.  He will make it.  BTW I think you were above the spine.



I could have been Marty but I really think it was below the spine. I just hope he makes it cause he has some real good potential.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 18, 2009)

Chase, it happens. Don't beat yourself up so much about it. He is a nice buck, esp in velvet!!!!! He survived. Next year he'll be a hoss for sure, if he gets thru this season. He's smarter already!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 18, 2009)

You would be surprised how low the spine sits.  I agree that it was probably above the spine unless you were hunting really high.  Either way, he should be ok.  Sorry for the miss.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry about that.  I have another question though.  

How old is that deer?


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Dog Hunter said:


> Sorry about that.  I have another question though.
> 
> How old is that deer?



I am not shure but I think he is 3 1/2 and one of my good buddy's swears he is 4 1/2. He looked twice the size this morning like a very mature deer. He looks very scrony in the summer time pics.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> You would be surprised how low the spine sits.  I agree that it was probably above the spine unless you were hunting really high.  Either way, he should be ok.  Sorry for the miss.



Mark, I was pretty high, that stand sits at 20+ ft and he was at about l5 yds or a little uder. I must have went above the spine.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

If it was below the spine you would have gotten both lungs.

You will get him next time.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 18, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> If it was below the spine you would have gotten both lungs.
> 
> You will get him next time.



Marty's right Chase.  He'll be fine.  There is no such thing as no man's land.  If you go below the spine, you get the lungs.  Go above it, and you get backstraps.  There is no void.    Here's an actual cross section of a deer's chest.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Chris for posting that. I did not realize the spine was that far down. I new it was a little low but not that much. Thanks


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 18, 2009)

Dang chase i hate that! maybe you will see him again!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 18, 2009)

There is not a no-mans land top to bottom, but if you hit too far back there is.  It is possible to squeeze one between the gut and the vitals.  A buddy of mine did it this last week in Indiana.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

I was always told there was a very small area between the lungs and spine and that if you some how got an arrow in that area that it would not be a fatal shot. Thanks for all the information guys, learn something new everyday.


----------



## D.J. Smith (Nov 18, 2009)

Chase, I shot a big 8 pointer last year out @ the farm. While I was cleaning this deer, I notice a carbon shaft below the spine and above the lungs, I started cutting the scar tissue away and found that the muzzy broadhead had hit a rib on the other side and was stuck in it! The buck was shot by Billy Riner a good friend of mine the year before. We named him ( the broadhead buck )


----------



## ultramag (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Chase
I know how you feel..I was totally dedicated to taking this buck with my bow..i was very confident that i could get a shot at him..and i did opening day of bow season of 2006..He came right to me and i felt so confident with the shot it was unreal..i still dont know if he jumped the string or if i forgot to aim low... but anyway...i did shoot all of the way thru him ..thru the backstraps..and i clipped one of his vertebraes..you can see in the photo that i was good left to right just hit a little high...That day kind of messed me up for bowhunting for a while..but i am getting back on the horse that bucked me off..I will have a Hoyt in my hands tomorrow evening


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like you'll have to trim around that spot in the backstraps when you finally get him. The best way yo get over a misplaced shot, is to get back out there and make a good one. lol


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Ultramag, thanks for posting the pic, makes me feel a little better. I feel like my shot was a little more forward and a tad lower than that. Thanks again and I plan on getting back at it this weekend and all next week since i took the week of Thanksgiving off. WooHoo!!! Maybe I will get another chance at him or either the big 10 point we got alot of pictures of.


----------



## gurn (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll bet he patches up, and your gonna get another chance.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 18, 2009)

He'll be ok Chase and wiser for the experience as Tomi pointed out.  I know how you feel though, and it is a bummer.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 19, 2009)

Chase, I wouldn't be too sick. SOunds like you hit him the same way I did Mike's Spike earlier in the season. That spike was seen fighting another spike that evening and actual beat the other one. Sounds like a No Man's land hit. Bet you'll get another shot at him.


----------



## SOS (Nov 19, 2009)

I second...or whatever, the comments on being above the spine.  I'm not a big believer in No-man's Land.  If you are in the chest cavity - you're going to hit something.

Should be just fine.  Might catch up with him.


----------



## 2bbshot (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a "no mans land" its just above the spine and not below it. Below the spine is lung all day.


----------



## choctawlb (Nov 21, 2009)

Chase,
Just shake it off and get back in there. The reason most of us hunt with traditional equipment, is because of the challenge, with a compound bow if you have the sights set it's pretty much like a rifle out to 60 yards or so. Traditional equipment is all about the shooter, and if we forget something it just don't happen like it should. That's what makes it so challenging. I can tell you you just gotta stay at it and work through your mistakes, eventually it will all come together. I missed the first five deer I shot at this year, 3 shots at 10 yards, then drilled a doe low and couldn't find her.Stick with it , if you want it bad enough it will eventually come. Them horns create a lot of stress on a feller, I don't care who you are.  Stay the course , it'll come together for ya. 
    There were 10 people hunting on Montezuma Bluff yesterday morning with compounds  and the only one that walked out with a deer was hunting with a longbow. One of em ask me yesterday morning walking in what I was gonna do with that bow, and I told him kill a deer. I think that's pretty awesome.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 21, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. Ultramag, thanks for posting the pic, makes me feel a little better. I feel like my shot was a little more forward and a tad lower than that. Thanks again and I plan on getting back at it this weekend and all next week since i took the week of Thanksgiving off. WooHoo!!! Maybe I will get another chance at him or either the big 10 point we got alot of pictures of.



The spine drops a little as it goes behind the shoulder or at least there is more meat above it.


----------



## Elbow (Nov 22, 2009)

Chase, let this be inspiration not defeat!
You might just have a very very nice Thanksgiving!
El


----------

